# Brother PR600 Mk2 LED Light?



## Alex P (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,
My first post starts with a question....sorry.
Doe's anyone know if the LED needle light can be programmed to stay on while stitching on the PR600 II. I really could do with seeing whats being stitched but the light goes out when stitching by default?
Thanks in advance.

Alex.


----------



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

I would also love to know this. I believe the PR650 has this option. cheers Ed


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Unfortunately the light cannot be programmed to stay on. However on the newer version of this machine. The lights do stay on!

Carolyn


----------



## Alex P (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Carolyn, at least we know now.

Alex.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Alex,
The best thing you can do is go to a Big Lots store and buy one of their full spectrum lights, about 30 bucks. They give a whole lot more light with true colors, the base slips under the machine to where it looks like part of it, and you can adjust it to wherever you need it. I have one for each of my machines and love them.


----------



## hockings (May 2, 2010)

Check Brother's page to see if there's a new version of the software for your model - maybe the feature was added to a later version?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

or just get a miners helmet and wear that.


----------

